# supplement with ringer lawn restore



## 1cmccabe1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Can I supplement Jonathan green organic lawn feed (10-0-1) or Miloginite (6-0-4) with Ringer Lawn Restore (10-0-6)? All 3 are organic but I wonder if that is too much nitrogen. I would only add supplement every other year, but do not want to risk lawn burn. Thank you .


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Milorganite is 6-4-0 so yes ringer is a good companion to milorganite. The nitrogen question depends on how much you have already put down and when.


----------



## 1cmccabe1 (Jun 16, 2019)

So if i fertilize 4x a year do you recomend alrernating or doing both each time? Is there a better approach. Thank you .


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Organic fertilizers will not burn and alternating is a very good idea as biosolids like Milorganite can cause phosphorous buildup over time with repeated applications. Only a soil test can tell you if that is an issue in your lawn. I apply several organics over one another (usually at a lower rate and 2-3 weeks apart) and use the growth rate of the grass as my limiting factor. If your lawn has not been fed organics regularly in the past, I'd go much lighter than described as it takes time to build up the microbes in your soil to feed on and break down the organic fertilizers to make their nutrients plant available, but alternating them is still the best practice.

Based on your location, do a search for Coop Poop at your local stores as another organic option.


----------



## 1cmccabe1 (Jun 16, 2019)

I am having trouble finding an organic starter fertilizer like Epsoma. I do not want to overload the new sod with Nitrogen so I was planning on using Organic GreenEdge (6-2-0) or Miloginite (6-4-0) and supplementing with coop poop a couple weeks later. Is this ok or is there a better plan? Thanks .


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

Jobes Organic Lawn Food and Purelt Organics Lawn Food are also very good alternatives. I personally like Jobes better. Got a better and quicker greenup.


----------



## 1cmccabe1 (Jun 16, 2019)

With Jobes can the Coop Poop be used as a supplement a couple weeks later? It looks like Jobes is 10-0-2 so with no P a supplement might help? Sorry, new home owner just trying to be more knowledgeable, Thank you .


----------

